# Quotes of Khalid bin Al-Walid



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

*Who is Khalid Ibn Al-Walid ?
*







Khalid ibn Walid (592-642) (Arabic: &#1582;&#1575;&#1604;&#1583; &#1576;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1583; ) also known as Sword of Allah. He is noted for his military prowess, commanding the forces of Prophet Muhammad and those of his immediate successors of the Rashidun Caliphate; Caliph Abu Bakr and Caliph Umar during the Islamic conquest in 7th century.

In having the distinction of being undefeated in over a hundred battles against the numerically superior forces of the Byzantine Roman Empire, Sassanid Persian Empire, and their allies, he is regarded as one of the finest military commanders in history.








*Quotes of Khalid
*

*-* "Take her as a gift, there shall be no ransom. "

Said this while handing over the daughter of Emperor Heraclius who was captured after Battle of Maraj al debaj in which Heraculus's son-in-law Thomas, was killed in duel with Khalid. Heraclius wrote following letter to Khalid...

"I have come to know what you have done to my army. You have killed my son-in-law and captured my daughter. You have won and got away safely. I now ask you for my daughter. Either return her to me on payment of ransom or give her to me as a gift, for honour is a strong element in your character'."




*-* "If you were in the clouds, Allah would raise us to you or lower you to us for battle."
Said this to the Byzantine troops when they retreated from the battle field to the fortified town of Chalcis.


*-* "When I am in the battlefield, I love it more then when I am in my house."


"The rainy night when I am standing wearing armor with sword and shield in my hand and looking again and again towards the eastern horizon, waiting for sun to rise so that I could start the battle."
Said this after getting dismissed from army by Caliph Umar in 638 A.D.


*-* "I am the son of Al Walid ! Will anyone duel?"
*-* "I am the noble warrior, I am the Sword of Allah, I am Khalid bin Al Waleed."
These were the famous verses that Khalid use to recite in the battle field.



*-* "Submit to Islam and be safe. Or agree to the payment of the Jizya, and you and your people will be under our protection, else you will have only yourself to blame for the consequences, for I bring the men who desire death as ardently as you desire life."
This letter was writen by Khalid to Persian Governor of Mesopotamia before invading it.


*-* "When Allah decides a matter, it is done."

*-* "I have dedicated my life to the way of Allah, Most High."

*-* "Man intends one thing, but Allah intends another."

*-* "The earth destroys its fools, but the intelligent destroy the earth."

*-* "If you are truthful you will survive. If you lie you shall perish."


*-* "I am the son of many chiefs. My sword is sharp and terrible. It is the mightiest of things When th
e pot of war boils fiercely."


*-* "I will give you three days, if the gates are not opened on these revised terms, I shall attack. And then there shall be no terms of any kind."


*-* "By my faith, the water will go to whichever army is more steadfast and more deserving."
Said this before the decisive Battle of Walaja, when Muslim army ran short of water.


*-* "O Lord! If you give us victory, I shall see that no enemy warrior is left alive until their river runs with their blood!"
Said this during Battle of Ullais which is also known as Battle of blood river.



*-* "At Battle of Mu'tah I broke nine swords in my hand. But I have never met an enemy like the Persians. And among the Persians I have never met an enemy like the army of Battle of Ullais."
Gave tribute to the brave Persian soldiers after the bloody Battle of Ullais.



*-* "Wait a while; there will come to you mounts, carrying lions in shining armor, battalions followed by battalions."
Wrote this letter to Ayaz bin Ghanam who asked him for reinforcement while fighting against the rebel Arab tribes in northern Arabia.



*-* "I see that these people know nothing about war."
Said this about Persian and Christian Arab recruits in Persian army after analysing the siege of An al Tamar in Iraq.



*-* "We shall take this route; let not your resolve be weakened. Know that the help of Allah comes according to your desire. Let not the Muslims fear anything so long as they have the help of Allah."

Said this when one of his commander tried to stop him from taking a dangerous rout direct to Syria from Iraq through Syrian desert and said that ..You cannot take this route with an army. By Allah, even a lone traveler would attempt it at the peril of his life. It involves five days of extreme hardship without a drop of water and the ever-present danger of losing the way.





*-* "But for the necessity of obeying the orders of the Caliph, I would never have accepted this command over you. You are much higher than me in Islam. I am a Companion of the Prophet, but you are one whom the Messenger of Allah had called 'the trusted one of this nation."

Said this to Abu Ubaidah ibn al-Jarrah while taking over from him the command of Muslim army in Syria, in reply Abu Ubaidah said... I have received with gladness the letter of Abu Bakr appointing you commander over me. There is no resentment in my heart, for I know your skill in matters of war
.



*-* "Praise be to Allah who decreed death upon Abu Bakr, who was more beloved to me than Umar. Praise be to Allah who gave authority to Umar, who was less beloved to me than Abu Bakr, and compelled me to love him."

Said this some time before his death, Caliph Abu Bakr made him commander in chief of army. while 
Caliph Umar dismissed Khalid from army. Though relations of Khalid with his cousin Umar always remained something short of cordial, but magnificent and just rule of Umar impressed Khalid a lot and he on his death bequeathed his property to `Umar and made him the executor of his will and estate.



*-* "May Allah have mercy upon Abu Bakr! Had he lived, I would not have been removed from command."
Said this on the death of [[w:Abu Bakr|Caliph Abu Bakr, when his successor Caliph Umar dismissed
Khalid from command and made Abu Ubaidah, the new commander in chief.



*-* "If Abu Bakr is dead and Umar is Caliph, then we hear and obey."
Said this After the death of Abu Bakr.





*-* "By Allah, if you were to appoint a small child over me, I would obey him. How could I not obey you when you are far above me in Islam and have been named the Trusted One by the Prophet? I could never attain your status. I declare here and now that I have dedicated my life to the way of Allah, Most High."
Said this to Abu Ubaidah, after being removed from command by Caliph Umar for no reason.



*-* "These Romans were the bravest that I had ever met."
Gave tribute to the Byzantine soldiers after winning Battle of Emesa.


*-* "How few are the Romans and how numerous are we ! 'An army's strength lies not in numbers of men but in Allah's help, and its weakness lies in being forsaken by Allah"
said this to one of his soldier at Battle of Yarmouk who said that ..How numerous are the Romans and how few are we.



*-* "I protest to the Muslims against what you have done. By Allah, you have been unjust to me, O Umar!"
Said this to Caliph Umar who dismissed him from army in 638.



*-* "Umar appointed me over Syria until it turned to wheat and honey; then dismissed me!"
Said this to his wife after bneing removed from army.



*-* "I have fought in more than 100 battle . Do you see a space of the span of a hand on my leg, chest, arm which is not covered by some scar of the wound of a sword or an arrow or a lance? And here I am, dying in my bed, like cattle die. May the eyes of cowards never sleep."

Last words of Khalid when he was sick in his bed .

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## hunter_hunted

He was indeed the Sword of Allah an example for morally corrupted youth including me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

One of the greatest general ever, no doubt ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

is there any movie on him? 
btw here are some cool videos about him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

May Allah bless his soul,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> May Allah bless his soul,



He was a Pakistani at heart !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> is there any movie on him?



Have you watched MBC Omer Series, although its primarily about Omer (R.A) but they covered Khalid (R.A) and his mutual relations with Omer in detail..


----------



## RangerPK

I have doubts about the authenticity of his quotes.


----------



## Hermione G

@Khalid Al-Qurashi... Thanx for sharing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Saif Ullah we call him, one of the illustrious companions of holy prophet Muhammad PBUH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## My-Analogous

He was removed from the post of commander in chief by Hazrat Umar and he give this order when he hear that someone say's that because of hazrat Khalid we won the battle and Hazrat Umar removed him from his post and in his order he clearly stated that we won the battle because we obey Allah and he let us win and not because of Hazrat Khalid and he is only human and he can not be Allah. Wise people and wise words

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> He was a Pakistani at heart !



He was a Muslim, I know I was an idiot saying is Arabs, if he was alive he would have slapped me in the face.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He was a Muslim, I know I was an idiot saying is Arabs, if he was alive he would have slapped me in the face.



Then time for a lesson, my Jordanian brother : Pakistani Nationalism is based on the idea 'We're One Family Because We're Muslims' !  

Which means he was indeed a Pakistani at heart !  

But yes he would have slapped you a couple of times, as would Saladin slapped the Kurds & other illustrious Muslim figures from our history who belong to all of us but we're still hell bent on competing with each other in an absolutely regressive 'My past is better than yours' BS !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- He is a master of war; a friend of death. He has the dash of a lion and the patience of a cat !*
Amr ibn al A'as, an other famous general of 7th century Islamic conquest, said this during Ridda wars when Caliph Abu Bakr asked him about his opinion regarding Khalid.(632 A.D)

*-* *O Quraish ! Your lion has attacked another lion and overpowered him. Women can no longer bear sons like Khalid.*
Caliph Abu Bakr. (633 A.D)

*- Women will no longer be able to give birth to the likes of Khalid bin Al-Waleed.
*Caliph Abu Bakr. (633 A.D)

*- I know more about Khalid than anyone else, no man is luckier than he. No man is his equal in war. No people face Khalid in battle, be they strong or weak, but are defeated. Take my advice and make peace with him.*
Prince Ukaid of Domat ul Jandal. (633 A.D)

*-** Is the standard of this army a black one? Is the commander of this army a tall, powerfully built, broad shouldered man with a large beard and a few pock marks on his face? Then beware of fighting this army.*
Byzantine priest. (633 A.D)

*-* *Khalid is truly the commander. May Allah have mercy upon Abu Bakr, He was a better judge of men than I have been.*
Caliph Umar, After the Battle of Hazir. (637 A.D)

*- **I have not dismissed Khalid because of my anger or because of any dishonesty on his part, but because people glorified him and were misled. I feared that people would rely on him. I want them to know that it is Allah who does all things; and there should be no mischief in the land.*
Caliph Umar.(638 A.D)

*- Let the women say what they will about Abu Sulaiman (Khalid), for they do not lie, Over the likes of Abu Sulaiman weep those who weep.*
Caliph Umar, at Khalid's death.(642 A.D)

*- You were better than a million men,
When the faces of men were downcast,
Brave? You were braver than the tiger,
Generous? You were more generous than
The unstoppable deluge flowing between mountains.*
Lubabah As-Sagheer, mother of Khalid, eulogising him.(642 A.D)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He was a Muslim, I know I was an idiot saying is Arabs, if he was alive he would have slapped me in the face.



No, he was a fellow Hejazi and Meccan.

I admire this great Muslim immensely. He was rightly called &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;

How we Muslims could use such a figure today and especially in Syria. Heartbreaking to see his city of death, Homs, in such a state while the perpetrators are child-murderes and do not fear Allah (swt) but rather ridicule Islam.

May they be cursed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Then time for a lesson, my Jordanian brother : Pakistani Nationalism is based on the idea 'We're One Family Because We're Muslims' !
> 
> Which means he was indeed a Pakistani at heart !
> 
> *But yes he would have slapped you a couple of times, as would Saladin slapped the Kurds & other illustrious Muslim figures from our history who belong to all of us but we're still hell bent on competing with each other in an absolutely regressive 'My past is better than yours' BS *!



That's because people always say Arabs have no history, they have always been cowards, incompetent, backward, lizard eaters...ect.



al-Hasani said:


> No, he was a fellow *Hejazi and Meccan.*
> 
> I admire this great Muslim immensely. He was rightly called &#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1608;&#1604;
> 
> How we Muslims could use such a figure today and especially in Syria. Heartbreaking to see his burying place in Homs in such a state while the perpetrators are child-murderes and do not fear Allah (swt) but rather ridicule Islam.
> 
> May they be cursed.



OMG, here is BLACKEAGLE 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyberian

May Allah Subhanahu Wa-Ta'Allah Bless the Soul of Hazrat Khalid ibn al-Walid Radi'Allahu Ta'Allah Anhu and reward him with the highest abode in Jannat-tul-Firdaus.

Amin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

one man ARMY


----------

